# I Have Been A Very Good Boy!



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Couldn't Make Up My Mind Which Box To Buy......

I'M JUST NOW FINISHING UP A BELI......WOW! WHAT A STICK, GREAT FLAVOR FROM START TO FINISH. GREAT CONSTRUCTION, PERFECT BURN REQUIRING NO CORRECTION.

MARK


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ooooh those look nice.. good call on BOTH!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

You Suck!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Friggen nuts man...... :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I am now very curious to this cigars!! :dribble:
Very nice grab!!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

nice, sweet pick up


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet Haul Mark*


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pickup !!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Why choose when you can just get both! Nice!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought you said you've been a good boy! That looks like a bad *ss purchase right there.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> You Suck!!!!!


Ya what he ^ said---:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

When in doubt, buy them all - I like your thinking! Nice pickup on a great smoke.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

oh, you picked up an extra box as a gift for me? You shouldn't have


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice grab


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I love them - Pete really got it right! 
Bombs of LaRiqueza lovingly accepted...:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i've heard really good things about these. Looks like i will have to seek some out.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> When in doubt, buy them all - I like your thinking! Nice pickup on a great smoke.


That's what I do. I like your way of thinking.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Don't think you'll be disappointed, either way. That's for sure.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice picks,


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet pickup


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been wanting to try some of those...maybe I'll have to try your strategy of getting two boxes.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> i've heard really good things about these. Looks like i will have to seek some out.


Check your mailbox - if its still there.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice. I do like those a lot.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is awesome!!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin Good


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul there!!! WOW!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never even heard of those before I joined CL...Are they really that good??


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Very Very Very nice. This one is #1 on my wish list. None of the B&M around here carry them so Im going to have to pull the trigger on some singles online. I havent heard a bad thing about them yet.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I had one for lunch today and it was a good lunch!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I think if my wife saw the bank card charges after two boxes of la Regqueza, she would say I had been a very bad boy - Not good


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds like they will be great smokes
good goin


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought a box of the #4 myself, these are great cigars. Damn tasty.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

nice grab for sure


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups I cant wait to try one!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice pick ups


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice pickup there. Those look awsome.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> I love them - Pete really got it right!
> Bombs of LaRiqueza lovingly accepted...:biggrin:


Oh yea! GreySmoke just highly recommended these in my pic thread and now I absolutely see why. Fantastically amazing looking. Great job!!! I will definitely be on the lookout for these next time the budget allows.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn! Nice pick up. Ive been a real good boy too, wheres mine?!? LOL


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

those look nice . may have to try them out ....


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i must admit (working with cigars for sometime) this name does not ring a bell, but they look mighty tasty! I may have to keep an eye out for these


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> i must admit (working with cigars for sometime) this name does not ring a bell, but they look mighty tasty! I may have to keep an eye out for these


If you find them...let me know.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GotaCohiba 
You Suck!!!!!
Ya what he ^ said---

what they said!

enjoy


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> i must admit (working with cigars for sometime) this name does not ring a bell, but they look mighty tasty! I may have to keep an eye out for these


Latest offering from Pete Johnson and Tatuaje. La Riqueza is an old cuban line from early 1900s and he has resurrected the name with this new offering. Doc Stogie Fresh recently reviewed this cigar.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

U can always send some my way and I can tell you which of the two is better. The best part is that I will do it at no cost to you.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> U can always send some my way and I can tell you which of the two is better. The best part is that I will do it at no cost to you.


Thanks for the offer......but after smoking several of both sizes, I can definitely say without a doubt.......I think they are both awesome!

If you get a chance to try 'em, don't pass it up! Great flavor and totally different than any of Pete's other offerings.

Mark


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks dude


----------

